# outlawed



## reaper9786 (Sep 18, 2006)

do any states outlaw big game hunting or are planning on outlawing it? I am doing a school project on why big game hunting(deers) should be allow. Any information that you know of would help em out greatly. thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not that I know of. However, lots of states put numerous restrictions on hunting big game. For example Illinois and Ohio is shotgun only. Carter Co. Kentucky is archery only, no gun hunting allowed. Numerous state parks in KY allow hunting but limit you to buckshot or archery equipment. Many states limit muzzleloading season to primitive equipment only. PA limits to flintlock only.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Here in California the hunting of mountain lions has been pretty much banned for I'm not sure how many years now and it is totaly destroying our deer population in most areas of the state.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Pretty sure every state has some sort of a deer season. Some are short or very tightly restricted, but they all have one. Hawaii might be the exception. I know they have hogs and some bird hunting, not sure about deer.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Some states like here in ND are actually encuraging people to go out and hunt big game. The Game and Fish here in ND for the 4th deer tag drawings have gone to a first come first sirve. So at this time of year up till the day before the season you can go on-line or to the head office and get a tag for any deer with no antlers. When I was down in Colorado a few years ago they were selling bull tags over the counter. Just about any state right now that has a high or already out of controll population of big game are making it easy to obtain tags for these animals. In short they are doing this to try and lower the population growth and limit the number of births next year. They will be doing this on and off till the population stabalizes or drops to a level of reasonable concentration.


----------

